# Komplettl&ouml;sung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettl&ouml;sung Teil 1



## Administrator (6. April 2005)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,358800


----------



## TohKlidan (6. April 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Schade das die Komplettlösung diesmal  zu knapp ausgefallen ist! 

 

Ich hätte mir mehr eine Lösung im Stile von KotoR 1 erhofft mit Karten und besseren Hinweisen zu Nebenquest, Eastereggs, Hiddenquest usw.
Denn die Hauptstoryline ist ja immer ziemlich klar.

Ich hoffe ihr schiebt das noch in der nächsten Heftausgabe nach, weil bei der aktuellen Ausgabe mit der Komplettlösung 2 habt ihr ja auch nur sehr knapp den Hauptstrang und ein paar Möglichkeiten aufgezählt.


----------



## Elsagor (9. April 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				TohKlidan am 06.04.2005 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das die Komplettlösung diesmal  zu knapp ausgefallen ist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt, die hätte echt ein bisschen besser sein können


----------



## fracci (19. April 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Des is voll leiwand  was da drin steht jetzt was i wenigstens wie i weiter kum!!!!


----------



## runee (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

schade dass der download bei mir nicht funzt, hab mich extra wegen dem regisitriert. kommt immer die meldung, ich sei nicht eingeloggt, na danke!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				runee am 01.05.2005 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> schade dass der download bei mir nicht funzt, hab mich extra wegen dem regisitriert. kommt immer die meldung, ich sei nicht eingeloggt, na danke!


Lies mal das hier: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=141&tid=2101893&x=4

Vielleicht hilft es dir.


----------



## logray3000 (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

ich muß sagen die lösung ist nicht schlecht aber man braucht sie eigendlich nicht ,nur die wichtigen sachen wie man zum beispiel kreia besiegt fehlen ,da steht zum beispiel was von lichtschwerten aber die gibt es gar nicht ;meiner meinung nach ist kreia nicht zu besiegen ,da keine machtaktion funktionieren , man kann zum beispiel ihre machtattacken nicht blockieren und das bedeutet sie lähmt einen zu erst und zieht einem dann die machtenergie ab ;man kann gar nicht mehr eingreifen ;dass kann es doch irgendwie nicht sein;vielleicht kann mir ja hier einer helfen;p.s.
der cheat mir der konsole klappt ja wohl auch überhaupt nicht und dabei habe ich wirklich jede möglcihkeit ausprobiert ,wie sehne ich mich nach den alten doomzeiten wo man einfach nur ein wort eingeben mußte und der cheat lief.


----------



## Marpus (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Du musst auf Log-In auf der rechten Seite gehen. Dann funzt der Download


----------



## ssgz11 (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

-----


----------



## Rici (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

bis jetzt funzt die lösung einwanddfrei, aber jetzt war ich auf oderon, dann soll ich zur hawk, dann wieder zu koderon (der maldoron oder wie der heist abgelöst hat auf dxun) und jetzt gehts nicht weiter ich kommt nicht mehr zurück nach oderon, hilfe


----------



## Rosini (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				ssgz11 am 17.05.2005 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 06.04.2005 14:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ins Gruppenauswahl -Menü gehen und deine Gruppenmitglieder deaktivieren 



> Bitte per e-mail melden : Mark@hoebertz.de


zu Faul


----------



## ChrisPlatti (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

ja is doch klar wenn du  die probleme auf onderon beseitigt und mit dem jedimeister gesprochen hast dann gehts erst wieder nach onderon wenn dich general vaklu ruft!!!


----------



## janiboy81 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 Biest vor dem Thronsaal*

Hallo Leute!
Kann mir irgendjemand vielleicht sagen wie man das Biest vor dem Thronsaal im Onderon Palast beseitigt?
Hab schon so ziehmlich alles Probiert!!
Danke!!


----------



## TheTrap (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 Jekk' Jekk Tarr*

Wie zur Hölle schafft man es, die Jekk' Jekk Tarr Bar zu säubern und die Aliens zu neutralisieren, um den vermissten Captain zu finden?


----------



## DEDE2005 (19. September 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Also, ich hab folgendes problem, ich soll etwas abholen, soll aber alleine kommen.... selbst wenn cih im solomodus komme sagt derjenige ander tür das cih meine gefährten wegschicken soll und dann wieder kommen... WEis jemand wie das gehen soll??? Bin am verzweifeln.... -.-


----------



## mara-jade (19. September 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				DEDE2005 am 19.09.2005 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich hab folgendes problem, ich soll etwas abholen, soll aber alleine kommen.... selbst wenn cih im solomodus komme sagt derjenige ander tür das cih meine gefährten wegschicken soll und dann wieder kommen... WEis jemand wie das gehen soll??? Bin am verzweifeln.... -.-



geh in das Gruppenauswahlmenü und "entferne" Atton und Kreia aus dem Team. Solomodus reicht nicht.


----------



## solli (19. September 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				SYSTEM am 06.04.2005 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



wenn ich mit atton und dem droiden mit der ebonhawk flüchte taucht ja die keira wieder auf aber was muss ich dann machen?irgendson robotor zusammenbasteln oder so


----------



## gliderpilot (19. September 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				solli am 19.09.2005 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mit atton und dem droiden mit der ebonhawk flüchte taucht ja die keira wieder auf aber was muss ich dann machen?irgendson robotor zusammenbasteln oder so



Ganz am Anfang (bzw. wenn du von dieser Station fliehst)? Sprich zuerst mal mit allen an Bord und geh dann zur Navigationskarte!


----------



## wolfman888 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Ich kann die Komplettlösung ebenfalls nicht runterladen. Bei mir kommt auch immer ich wäre nicht eingeloggt? Oder kann mir jemand bei einem Problem helfen? Ich komm in Nar Shadaa nicht weiter. Ich soll mit T3M4 die Tür des Droidenlagers öffnen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Blöcke drehen muß um die Tür zu öffnen???


----------



## Terresian (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Ich hab da mal ne frage?

Wie schaffe ich es das Die Jedi-Frau auf Telos im Polargebiet mit mir kommt.


----------



## Paddy182 (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

HI 
ich habe mal eine frage wie schafft man es Voggas Schatzkamer auszurauben ?
Ich weiß nur so viel das man für ihn Tanzen muss um ihn einzuschläfern 
aber was ist mit den Wachhunden ?


----------



## mara-jade (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				Paddy182 am 08.10.2005 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> ich habe mal eine frage wie schafft man es Voggas Schatzkamer auszurauben ?
> Ich weiß nur so viel das man für ihn Tanzen muss um ihn einzuschläfern
> aber was ist mit den Wachhunden ?



Du musst im Tarnmodus Voggas Gangster in der Cantina belauschen, sie sprechen über ihren Plan, Vogga zu beklauen, danach kannst du beim Barkeeper was zum Trinken kaufen, das gibst du dann in den Wassertopf der Hunde und sie schlafen ein. (Natürlich darfst du Vogga vorher nicht aufwecken)


----------



## dieFanta (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				Terresian am 07.10.2005 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab da mal ne frage?
> 
> Wie schaffe ich es das Die Jedi-Frau auf Telos im Polargebiet mit mir kommt.



indem du nen weiblichen haupt char hast


----------



## bruce53179 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				ssgz11 am 17.05.2005 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 06.04.2005 14:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


entweder nimmst von deinem hauptquartier überhaupt niemeanden mit oda du schaltest in den solomodus.


----------



## Grob (4. November 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Hiho
Ich hab ein kleines Prob   

Ich brauche 3 teile für ein Lightsaber nur fehlt mir / meinem Zabrakk die Linse zur Vollendung , woher nehmen ? 

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## mara-jade (5. November 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				Grob am 04.11.2005 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho
> Ich hab ein kleines Prob
> 
> Ich brauche 3 teile für ein Lightsaber nur fehlt mir / meinem Zabrakk die Linse zur Vollendung , woher nehmen ?
> ...



spiel einfach den Planeten, auf dem du grad bist, fertig ,dann sollte die Linse auftauchen (außer du bist auf Korriban, dann siehts schlecht aus)
auf Dantooine gibts die Linse z.B. erst nach Ende der "Hauptquest"


----------



## Grob (5. November 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				Grob am 04.11.2005 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho
> Ich hab ein kleines Prob
> 
> Ich brauche 3 teile für ein Lightsaber nur fehlt mir / meinem Zabrakk die Linse zur Vollendung , woher nehmen ?
> ...




Problem gelöst . kann closed


----------



## Kuruna (27. November 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Habe problem auf der geheimen jedi basis am anfang wo man die eben hawk zurückholen muss da komm ich nit weiter kämpfe erledigt mit der ollen gequatscht aba weder meine leute die nicht gefangen sind sondern in dem raum da stehen noch den t3 einheit kann ich anquatschen geschweige den in die ebon hawk kann ich nti da sagt er ich müsse meine gefährten erts holejn -.-

bitte um dringende hilfe 

darky6@hotmail.de

mfg Kuruna


----------



## mara-jade (27. November 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				Kuruna am 27.11.2005 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe problem auf der geheimen jedi basis am anfang wo man die eben hawk zurückholen muss da komm ich nit weiter kämpfe erledigt mit der ollen gequatscht aba weder meine leute die nicht gefangen sind sondern in dem raum da stehen noch den t3 einheit kann ich anquatschen geschweige den in die ebon hawk kann ich nti da sagt er ich müsse meine gefährten erts holejn -.-
> 
> bitte um dringende hilfe
> 
> ...



Patch installieren, wird aber wahrscheinlich nichts bringen.
Du wirst also wohl oder übel neu anfangen müssen. Ist einer der schlimmsten Bugs im ganzen Spiel.


----------



## Kuruna (29. November 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				mara-jade am 27.11.2005 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Kuruna am 27.11.2005 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o.O schite naja danke


----------



## Remill (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				wolfman888 am 27.09.2005 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann die Komplettlösung ebenfalls nicht runterladen. Bei mir kommt auch immer ich wäre nicht eingeloggt? Oder kann mir jemand bei einem Problem helfen? Ich komm in Nar Shadaa nicht weiter. Ich soll mit T3M4 die Tür des Droidenlagers öffnen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Blöcke drehen muß um die Tür zu öffnen???



Du musst  die Mitte gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, Rechter Block im Uhrzeigersinn, Linker Block gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen und die Türe öffnet sich !   Viel Spass beim weiterkommen


----------



## bewareoblivi12345 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				Remill am 07.12.2005 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> wolfman888 am 27.09.2005 11:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab da ne Frage: Wenn man nach der Rück-Eroberung des Palastes auf Onderon, nach Danntoine gehen muss, wo sind dann diese Jedis von denen Kreia gesagt hat sie wären dort weil der Kreis sich jetzt schliesse und so 'n Zeug????? Bitte könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich diese Jedis finde. Ich bin Stunden lang umher geirrt und hab' sie gesucht aber nirgends gefuden, und da ich erfahren hab' dass Ihr die besten in sachen Computergames seit dachte ich mir ich frag hier mal nach ich danke Euch jetzt schon für Eure Antwort!!!!!  Ihr wisst nicht wie Ihr mir helft wenn Ihr mir weiterhelft!!!¨DANKE DANKE DANKE DANKE  !!!


----------



## aleksandra (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

kann man bei den spiel auch vielleicht irgendwie es schaffen das der jünger zu einem sagt das er einen liebt.............(war nur ne frage)


----------



## CUTEONE (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Warum kann ich diese verfickte Lösung nicht Downloaden  




So eine scheiße


----------



## aigi5 (4. August 2006)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

hey is dielösung nur zumpc spiel oder kannman die auch für die xbox benutzen??? weil wenn ich den protonenkern imnordöstlichsten raum anbringen will dann kommt bei mir nichts kann mir einer helfen?? sitz da seit zwei stunden drann und weiss nich wie ich den da anbringen kann...


----------



## sa12 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Ist doch ganz einfach.Log Dich ein !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Macht viel spaß die Lösung zu lesen


----------



## Walgus (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Brauche Hilfe !                                                                                                                                             Ich komme net weiter .Ich bin noch bei der Station.Ich soll Sprachdateien such habe aber nur 1gefunden.Kann wer mir sagen wo die anderen sind ?     Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Walgus (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				Walgus am 24.10.2006 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Brauche Hilfe !                                                                                                                                             Ich komme net weiter .Ich bin noch bei der Station.Ich soll Sprachdateien such habe aber nur 1gefunden.Kann wer mir sagen wo die anderen sind ?     Danke im Vorraus


Anders ich weiß net wie ich den scheiß Droiden  überrreden kann dass er den code nachsagt (von der leiche).Bitte helft mir . (BITTE eine mail an christopher22@vr-web.de )


----------



## mrcheat (29. November 2006)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

ich hab ne frage wo sind auf nar shadaa der container bereich in der kl steht ich soll in den container bereich und nen gespräch belauschen brauche dringenst hilfe

mfg mrcheat


----------



## bsekranker (29. November 2006)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				mrcheat am 29.11.2006 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ne frage wo sind auf nar shadaa der container bereich in der kl steht ich soll in den container bereich und nen gespräch belauschen brauche dringenst hilfe
> 
> mfg mrcheat


Du musst zu den Docks und eine der Türen links von Fassa (einzige Person dort weit und breit) öffnen. Unsichtbarkeit aktivieren!


----------



## hanswerner17 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				Walgus am 24.10.2006 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Walgus am 24.10.2006 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



für was aufzeichnen wenn du auch die konsole zerstören kannst


----------



## plagueangel (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

hi,

ich hab n ungewöhnliches Problem:

Ich hab auf nar shaddah fast alle quests (außér die Huttenschatzkammer, die hab ich verpennt) geöst. dennoch komm ich nicht weiter. Ich soll nun eigentlich die Kopfgeldjäger auf mich aufmerksam machen, habe aber schon alles und jeden manipuliert und getötet.

Langsam bin ich echt am verzweifeln.


----------



## Ricero (14. März 2007)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

hab ein kleines problem!

sitz in der jedi-akademie auf telos fest! kein mensch da, nur wenn ich
'machtsicht' nehme, kann ich atris sehn! wie komm ich weiter?
auf die ebon hawk kann ich auch nich zurück und woanders hinfliegen!

hoffe ihr könnt helfen!

mfg ricero


----------



## gruni1 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				Ricero am 14.03.2007 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> hab ein kleines problem!
> 
> sitz in der jedi-akademie auf telos fest! kein mensch da, nur wenn ich
> 'machtsicht' nehme, kann ich atris sehn! wie komm ich weiter?
> ...



Hallo erst mal,

ich hab das spiel schon einmal durch und jetzt von vorne angefangen.
zu deinem problem: lade einfach ein stückchen vorher, so dass du nochmal in die polarregion fliegst. dann killst du die droiden auf dem hochplateau wo du gelandet bist und gehst dann in die akademi zurück, wo eine kurze filmsequenz kommt. danach müsst ihr einfach ins zentrum der akademi latschen, wo wieder eine filmsequenz kommt in der aris aus ihrem raum kommt. dann beginnt der dialog mit aris.

jetzt hab ich aber selber ein problem: und zwar bin ich auf telos in der alten militärbasis, und hab mir von der konsole bereits den lageplan gezogen, und auch den reaktor wieder reaktiviert. auf der karte sieht man immer dass es auch einen keller gibt wo man rein kann, bloß wenn ich dann dort rein will, heißt es immer die tür sei magnetisch verriegelt. wie bekomme ich diese tür auf?? auf der karte ist eindeutig gekennzeichnet, dass man da durch kann, denn dort is so en blauer balken, der ja anzeigt, dass dahinter ein anderer abschnitt liegt der geladen wird. hilfe!!


----------



## nightlords (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				gruni1 am 18.03.2007 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ricero am 14.03.2007 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a0202 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

ich finde es blöd das man später gegen den lebenden toten auf korriban kämpfen muss weil wenn man diesen speziellen sprengstoff zerstört idem man zum beispiel den behälter mit angreifen beschädigt dann zerplatzt der behälter und man sitzt im spiel fest weil man diesen sprengstoff für das größe tor brauch und des gleiche ist mir auch passiert . kann mir jemand helfen weil ich haben keinen anderen spielstand mehr nur noch diesen. kann mir jemand helfen wie ich ohne diesen sprengstoff weiter komme weil aus der  höle kann ich net mehr raus des ist so blööd!!bitte helft mir


----------



## Radiohead244 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Hallo!
habe auch ein problem mit der jedi akademie und zwar wenn ich mit atris gesprochen habe stehen atton un keria schon in der halle bereit un wenn ich kreia ansprechen will tut isch nichts un bei atton kommen dann 2 Sachen zur wahl: entweder continue conversation with kreia (dann passiert gar nix) oda conzinue conversation with atris wo sich das gespräch mit dieser dann wiederholt aber das problem bleibt dann immer noch vorhanden!


----------



## Kakbratse (13. April 2008)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Hab ein problem 

ich bin an der stelle wo mann T3M4 spilen muss und diese eine Tür öfnen muss kapier das aber nich könnt ihr mir vieleicht helfen


----------



## Kakbratse (13. April 2008)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

ich glaub man man kommt garnicht in den keller


----------



## Eisritter (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				Kakbratse am 13.04.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub man man kommt garnicht in den keller


das denke ich auch


----------



## olinase (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Hi leute 

Ich brauch mal ne Lösung!!!

1.Ich bin registriet und nicht das Lösungsheft downloden(Star Wars Knights 2) !
2.Wie komm ich durch die verdammte tür mit T3M4 auf Narshada auf den Docks!

Bitte Bitte helft mir !!!


----------



## olinase (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Hi leute
 Ich hab mal 2 fragen die ihr hoffentlich beantworten k�nnt !!!

1. Ich bin eingelogt und kann verdammtnochmal nicht downloaden (Star Wars Knights 2) !

2. Wie �ffne ich die verdamte t�r mit T3M4 auf Nar shada bei den Docks !

Bitte Bitte HELFT mir !!!


----------



## KONNAITN (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				olinase am 24.05.2009 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leute
> Ich hab mal 2 fragen die ihr hoffentlich beantworten k�nnt !!!
> 
> 1. Ich bin eingelogt und kann verdammtnochmal nicht downloaden (Star Wars Knights 2) !
> ...


Keine verdammte Ahnung warum das bei dir nicht geht, bei mir funktioniert es.
Ich habe dir mal die Passage über T3-M4 rauskopiert. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das die Stelle ist, an der du nicht weiterkommst.

Rüsten Sie Ihren Droiden mit Ionenwaffen
aus. In die Halle fahren und dort mit C7-E3
sprechen, der vor dem Terminal bei der Tür
steht. Wählen Sie die letzte Gesprächsoption
und reden Sie im Anschluss mit C6-E3. Weiter
geht es bei C7-E3. Ist der Kampf vorbei,
betreten Sie den angrenzenden Raum. Fahren
Sie zur Tür im Norden und benutzen Sie die
Konsole. Sobald Sie aufgefordert werden, die
richtige Sequenz einzugeben, wählen Sie die
Optionspunkte 4, 2, 5. Nach der Unterhaltung
mit dem Roboter verlassen Sie das Gebäude.
Unterwegs rennen Sie in eine Einheit
aus HKs. Verwenden Sie für diesen Kampf
ein starkes Ionengewehr und setzen Sie die
eingebauten Angriffsmodule ein. Für den
Ebon Hawk wählen Sie die Codes, die T3-M4
besorgt hat.


----------



## olinase (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				KONNAITN am 24.05.2009 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> olinase am 24.05.2009 10:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vieln dank 
für deine hilfe


----------



## pivo1975 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Warum kann ich Komplettlösung nicht runterladen obwohl ich registriert bin?


----------



## McDrake (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				pivo1975 am 20.06.2009 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kann ich Komplettlösung nicht runterladen obwohl ich registriert bin?


Ich kann beide PDFs öffnen.


----------



## Keymasterfreshh (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Warum kann ich die datei nicht downloaden obwohl ich angemedet bin?


----------



## Gammelfleich (2. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

ich kanns au nich downloaden^^


----------



## Christianchris (14. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Hallo,
ich kanns auch nicht downloaden, werde aufgefordert mich zu registrieren, was ich aber schon bin (und eingeloogt auch)
Hilfe?


----------



## bsekranker (14. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



Christianchris schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kanns auch nicht downloaden, werde aufgefordert mich zu registrieren, was ich aber schon bin (und eingeloogt auch)
> Hilfe?


   Du hast Post.


----------



## Domelitus (23. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Also bei mir gehts auch nicht... schade  suche die schon so lange..


----------



## Valdorian1 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Bei mir hats nach einigen Anläufen geklappt mit dem download!


----------



## Tribunator (1. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

komme auch nciht weiter-nix mit download


----------



## Ozai (4. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Tja ich würde sagen die links sin etwas falsch eingearbeitet  is blöde kanns auch net runterladen =(


----------



## Flexi69 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Ich finde es schon Arg Frech, für die Paar KB sich registreiren zu müssen, damit PC Games Usder Bezieht um irgendwelche nutzlosen eMails Später zu Verschicken.
Sorry PC Games, ihr werdet immer dreister und Mieser.


----------



## Peccatore (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

@ flexi 
wo ist dein prob ...... kein name keine adresse und wenn du keine spam und anmelde adresse hast, soltest du dir mal eine zulegen....


----------



## Flexi69 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Es geht um´s Prinzip.
Die paar KB kann man auch so zum Download anbieten.


----------



## Flexi69 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



Gammelfleich schrieb:


> ich kanns au nich downloaden^^


   Wann werden die links mal gefixt ? 
Beim Downloadversuch crasht andauern der Firefox.


----------

